# Wyoming cops pointing guns, Freemasons, and Serendipity.



## erisdiscordia (Nov 4, 2007)

Darfin and I are the Most Wanted Non-Criminals in Wyoming!
Trying to hitch out of Cheyenne all day, and 9 cop cars later, we even had guns pulled on us, and were ordered to walk backwards with our hands up and all that crap. At one point, a nice boy picked us up and took us to Buford. The sign says Buford has a population of 2, but one of them died, so it's a population of 1. The smallest town int the world. We pulled up, and Bufords only resident, runner of the gas station ran out pleading: "No, don't leave them here. They will never get out. No." Back to Cheyenne *sigh* Finally we made it to Laramie.
I made locals talk about Matthew Shephard. Tears.
This next ride would be no easy task, since there were a couple, wanted for murder, hitching somewhere on the I-80.
Time for wine out of a Nalgene bottle!

Several hours later, we were drunk by the I-80, facing the reality of having to sleep on a tarp by the railroad tracks (again)
*sigh*
Then a truck finally pulled over (!) and the driver said he was bound for Salt Lake, and needed passengers to keep him up! Yesss!
Then, of course, a cop rolls up, (cop #10!) and proceeds to harrass the driver. (Nooo! We need this ride!)
The driver looks at him and explains that he needs to pick us up because "it's the masonic thing to do", and shows his hand, with his freemason ring blingin' in the moonlight. The cop threw his hands up and said "thats fine by me!"
The driver turns to me and says "cops understand my organization"
After a looong ride with a freemason freakin' lunatic (that's a whole other story!) we arrived in Salt Lake Shitty at 7ish am.

We tried to hitch a fuckin ride for 10 hours when we finally got a ride to the next offramp, hoping for better luck there. It wasnt far, but he got us stoned, which helps deal with the reality of being stranded in a mormon hell. He dropped us off at the truck stop, and I went inside to get some water. I heard someone say "how long you been growin' them dreads" and talked dreads for a sec before asking "where you headed?" Sacramento he says!!!!

So after trying to hitch ALL DAY, I walk into a gas station and score a ride with a dreadie truckdriver all the way from salt lake shitty to beautiful california in literally 15 seconds! Serendipity.
His life is full of serendipity, and mine with synchronicity, and we have lots to talk about!
I'm typing on his laptop in his truck right now in Nevada!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 4, 2007)

> "cops understand my organization"



great story, hilarious quote!


----------



## Exile (Nov 15, 2007)

I know people who have got out of arrest with a mason handshake crazy stuff.......them masons.


----------



## MeatyMax (Dec 17, 2007)

Ha thank god for that ring blingin' in the moonlight. Good story...........tell about the masonic ranting and raving! That stuff is always kinda interesting.


----------



## Spinelli (Mar 26, 2008)

What the fuck are the masons? My old car had a masons thing stuck to it ( I bought it used) and I got aproached by some guy that wanted to know if I was a mason.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 15, 2008)

Spinelli said:


> What the fuck are the masons?



http://www.answers.com/topic/freemason


----------



## GyspyDandA (Jun 19, 2017)

Totally bad ass , remember Wyoming police officers are nuts . If you ever get stuck in Evanston they will buy you a bus ticket


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Nov 25, 2017)

Cool story... anybody els notice these kinds of stories are becoming more common than say 5 years ago?


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 25, 2017)

Sounds like wyoming is still hoorrible to hirch thru...

Im glad you got out alive.....


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 25, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> Sounds like wyoming is still hoorrible to hirch thru...
> 
> Im glad you got out alive.....



Yea me to lmfao ! Fuck Wyoming and Memphis. Always some punk ass youngster getting ya in shit


----------



## Weminuche (Nov 26, 2017)

I once narrowly escaped an ass chewing by an old Master Sergeant of Marines (ma'sarnt) because my buddy noticed his mason ring and initiated a handshake.


Exile said:


> I know people who have got out of arrest with a mason handshake crazy stuff.......them masons.


----------



## Deleted member 26656 (Sep 27, 2019)

Cheyenne...bluck


----------



## starfarer (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a Masonic sticker on my Vespa,and amazingly I have got off tickets and gotten discounted food and petrol! !!!


----------

